# 1965 14’ Ormond Skiff (looks like a Johnsen)



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

IMG_2293




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 1, 2017











  








IMG_2294




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 1, 2017











  








IMG_2295




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 1, 2017











  








IMG_2290




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 1, 2017











  








IMG_2291




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 1, 2017


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Centropristis said:


> IMG_2293
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can definitely cut that rolled edge off flush with the transom, but either way, you'll still need to glass the transom to hull joint with a few layers of glass. You can look on the 'Boat Builder Central' website and find the rubber rub rails that will work. Looks good so far.


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

seapro17sv said:


> You can definitely cut that rolled edge off flush with the transom, but either way, you'll still need to glass the transom to hull joint with a few layers of glass. You can look on the 'Boat Builder Central' website and find the rubber rub rails that will work. Looks good so far.


Thanks, seapro. Plan on tabbing in transom with 1708 after filleting a nice transition. First tab will be 2-3" on hull and transom. Then a layer over the transom, followed by a tab that goes 4-6" onto hull and transom and a final layer of 1708 on the transom.

Thinking that I will cut off those "wings" and go flat across the transom. I will make my transom layers come up over the top and bond to the outside skin after I grind away the gel coat on the two corners.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Centropristis said:


> Thanks, seapro. Plan on tabbing in transom with 1708 after filleting a nice transition. First tab will be 2-3" on hull and transom. Then a layer over the transom, followed by a tab that goes 4-6" onto hull and transom and a final layer of 1708 on the transom.
> 
> Thinking that I will cut off those "wings" and go flat across the transom. I will make my transom layers come up over the top and bond to the outside skin after I grind away the gel coat on the two corners.


Sounds like a good plan. Have fun with the build, and keep posting updates.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

What about building your deck to have a slight overhang on the rolled gunnel lip and then running a layer of glass tape on outside of the hull that overlaps the ragged gunnel edge and the underside of the deck?

Then build the rub rail along that overhanging section.


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> What about building your deck to have a slight overhang on the rolled gunnel lip and then running a layer of glass tape on outside of the hull that overlaps the ragged gunnel edge and the underside of the deck?
> 
> Then build the rub rail along that overhanging section.


I have thought about doing something like that. I was going to try and keep it simple for now without a deck. I am in Massachusetts and I don't do any flats fishing. This is going to be a skiff to bring the family to the beach and maybe some sneaky areas of the river in the salt marsh to go for early season Striper. 

Maybe I could just build up the gunnel with a flat section on top, fill the space between with some thickened resin and fiberglass tape the edge. That might give me a flat area to attach the rub rail.

I'll have to think about it. Thanks for all of the input. 

Right now, I think the bench seats will stay, the hull will get new paint, and I will continue to use my current power (15 hp Yamaha 2-stroke). Eventually I'd like to do some serious modifications. Still debating on adding a floor, removing the middle bench seat and putting in a small center console. The new F25c Yamaha would be awesome on that. Lots to dream about!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Gotcha, I missed that you weren't doing raised decks. Good luck.


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Got a little bit of work done on the skiff. Cut off the "wings" on the sides of the transom. Looks much better. I have one layer of tabbing and skin on transom (1708). Did some grinding to get rid of some runs and boogers. Took off the "rub rail" that was on it. Don't know if it's been on there since 1965, but I gotta replace it with something. I have a profile picture of the rolled gunwale. I have been looking on lots of sites and think I just need to have it my hands or test it on the skiff to see if it will work. Suggestions? Here are some progress pics. Be kind with the critique, this is my first time glassing. I usually just grind and re-glass my mistakes. Progress is slow, but the big boat is in the water and the sea bass fishing has been great!


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

IMG_2299




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 8, 2017












  








IMG_2300




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 8, 2017












  








IMG_2301




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 8, 2017












  








IMG_2302




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 8, 2017












  








IMG_2303




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 8, 2017












  








IMG_2304




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 8, 2017


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice job, what's the layout plan?


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks yobata. Going to keep it simple right now. Maybe extend the forward bench to the bow and create a small deck to cast net for pogies. Then I will leave the two bench seats for now and go with the tiller motor. I'm going with some cheaper rustoleum marine enamel (with valspar hardener) for the interior, so no big deal if/when I change the layout in the future. The thoughts down the road are to remove the middle bench and go with a center/side console remote. The floor/sole has be puzzled, but I have lots of time to think about it. Options are 1) add a complete floor with stringers and run the rigging under it. 2) reinforce the floor with a layer or two of 1708 to reduce the flex and run the rigging on top in one of those rigging tubes like in a Carolina skiff. Thoughts suggestions are welcome. The major layout changes would not take place this summer. I would love to make it something that my wife can tow and launch herself, then bring the kids to the beach while I am working and maybe do some river fishing for stripers in the spring.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Your skiff looks very similar to mine. When I removed the middle bench seat the floor flexed so much that I couldn't run wot. I ended up putting in stringers and ribs, then a false floor/sole and that stiffened everything back up.


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Yobata. Just read through your build. Great job! That skiff looks awesome. Did the sole add a lot of rigidity and remove the flex?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes it did. My friend sat on a cooler in the middle of the skiff prior to the addition of the stringers, ribs, and sole and would bounce up and down 3-4" (I had already added a layer of biax to the bottom). After the addition of the stringers, ribs and floor there is no flex and the whole skiff feels much better in turns and running wide open.

I believe you said you were going to run it for a while with the bench seats, so that middle seat will work to prevent the flexing


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Transom has been glassed in. Just need to sand it down and get the rest of the topsides ready for paint. I think I might extend the front bench seat to make a small forward deck before I paint. The insides will be rustoleum marine with valspar hardener (mixing battleship gray with white to get a very light gray). Will prime with rustoleum too. Once I decide on a hull color, flip, spot repair, fair, and paint the hull, I will splatter the inside with the same hull color. Opinions on hull paint? Looking at Easypoxy by Pettit (will be rolling and tipping) because my wife likes the bikini blue, but any paint with that medium to light blue will be nice. Would have been finished with the transom sooner, but the wife wanted a garden fence first! Veggies were coming in and the critters would soon be interested!


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Reason for the delay
Before:




  








IMG_2297




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 19, 2017








After:




  








IMG_2318




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 19, 2017








Transom all glasses in:




  








IMG_2319




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 19, 2017











  








IMG_2320




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 19, 2017











  








IMG_2321




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 19, 2017


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Got a little more work done. Almost ready to glass in the front deck. Then I have some sanding to to do before I prime the inside and flip it to work on the hull. Took the grinder to the gel coat and bench seat to get some good glass for bonding the deck. Put a fresh layer of mat down on the bench and one layer 6oz cloth on the underside of the deck (after I coated it with resin). My plan is to bond it and fillet the joint with thickened resin and tab in with 1708. Then the top of the deck will get more 6 oz cloth (two layers) or one layer of 1708?? Not sure which one would be better. Pics below.


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

IMG_2336




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 29, 2017












  








IMG_2335




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 29, 2017












  








IMG_2337




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 29, 2017












  








IMG_2338




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 29, 2017












  








IMG_2339




__
Centropristis


__
Jul 29, 2017


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Front deck/bench seat extension is glassed in. I bonded it to the bench seat with thickened resin and clamped it down with bolts and 2x4s. I tabbed it in with two layers of 1708 after filleting. Then I covered the top of the deck with one layer of 1708 that wrapped over the edge onto the side of the bench seat. Next step is to grind/sand the inside of the hull and prime. I will then flip it, fair it with Total Boat Total Fair, and paint with Epifanes Two-part paint (sky blue). Is a primer necessary after fairing? The gel coat is in surprisingly good condition for a 52 year old boat! Thanks for all the input so far. The end is in sight.





  








IMG_2341




__
Centropristis


__
Aug 3, 2017












  








IMG_2342




__
Centropristis


__
Aug 3, 2017












  








IMG_2350




__
Centropristis


__
Aug 3, 2017












  








Image




__
Centropristis


__
Aug 3, 2017












  








Image




__
Centropristis


__
Aug 3, 2017


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Haven't made much progress except prepping for paint, so not recent pics. Primer and topside paint will be on soon (if weather cooperates). But I had a question that I hope someone can help with.

My plan is to eventually install stringers, floor, and a center console. I have the opportunity to pick up a 2014 25hp Tohatsu with very low hours for a great price (trim/tilt, remote, 15"). I am just wondering if anyone thinks it will be too heavy for this skiff. It is a Johnsen/Mitchell /Wenzel type skiff. Has anyone put an engine this heavy on their skiff? If so, how did it perform. Thanks for the input.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I have a 14' Johnsen, with a 25hp Yamaha but 2 stroke=107lbs 

What's the weight of that motor?


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

The new model is listed as 179lbs. The one I am looking at is a 2014. I'm assuming they are probably the same weight.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Centropristis said:


> The new model is listed as 179lbs. The one I am looking at is a 2014. I'm assuming they are probably the same weight.


Is it the carb version or the EFI version? How much do you weigh? Are you going to be able to have the fuel tank and battery up front to balance the weight? Lots of questions to consider...

How great of a deal is it? Maybe the Suzuki would be a better option


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

It is the EFI version. The batteries will be under the console (haven't determined its forward location yet). The fuel tank (3 gal) will be in the stern. New floor and console (cooler in front) should add some weight forward. Weight of passenger....this skiff is being built for my wife to bring the kids to the beach and for the two of us to fish the river. I weight 190 lbs. My wife is fairly small (5'3')...don't want to spend the night on the couch..so no weight for her, but let's just say that with her and the three kids we are looking at about 240-250lbs.

The motor only has 10 hours on it. It was on a RIB that was damaged and does not have a cowl. I can buy brand new cowl and still only be at around $2000 with controls/harnesses/cables. As of right now, I will be putting the 15 Yami 2-stroke tiller on it to run it as is until I have the time to convert to remote. If this could work for my application, I would love to put it away until I ready for installation. I just don't think that this sort of deal would pop up again. A new 25 Tohatsu (or even a 20) would be at least double that price. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

It’s been a while since I updated the thread. Been able to get some work down here and there this winter. I have moved the skiff to one of the shops at my school after the weather got cold up here. The first pictures are of the filling/fairing with Total Boat Total Fair from Jamestown Distributers. That stuff is great! Up next was the Total Boat Primer (great stuff, but my first cost went on uneven and with some bad orange peel). I put it on way to thick and had a ton of sanding to do to correct it. Second primer coat was much better. I got the first coat of color on it today...(with school closed for the upcoming nor’easter, there will be some undisturbed time for it to cure). The color is Largo Blue from Total Boat Wet Edge (one part polyurethane). With just one coat done, that stuff laid down great and covered really well. I used 10% of their brushing thinner and hardly had to tip it off. I used Redtree foam rollers. Hopefully I can get the next coat on towards the end of the week and flip it to finish the inside.


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

40CAD7E9-752F-4E8B-9D07-00D6768ADE26




__
Centropristis


__
Mar 12, 2018












  








A9558A49-354A-4CBF-9D57-9780B7751425




__
Centropristis


__
Mar 12, 2018












  








99275A2A-9D2C-40E6-A1E8-597F636EC720




__
Centropristis


__
Mar 12, 2018


__
2











  








7EEF9810-0CF9-44E0-A0B0-7C35ED9D8938




__
Centropristis


__
Mar 12, 2018












  








E4D02A2F-3F34-49E0-909A-15092979A961




__
Centropristis


__
Mar 12, 2018












  








FD102BC5-AE6C-4908-898B-F4DD7E99FE7C




__
Centropristis


__
Mar 12, 2018












  








3A495C9B-9C1F-4BA2-B583-3B5A5BE970EE




__
Centropristis


__
Mar 12, 2018












  








809A6924-F676-43E7-9D71-B28D9B621EFA




__
Centropristis


__
Mar 12, 2018












  








18CFC83F-A27F-48BE-BA64-AA9D379429D5




__
Centropristis


__
Mar 12, 2018












  








29FCB1E6-EDEF-4F24-A7F0-D42539C0AAA2




__
Centropristis


__
Mar 12, 2018












  








8E29F4AA-D1CD-40A3-86D7-C113CF7BB307




__
Centropristis


__
Mar 12, 2018












  








E6D0479F-028E-40DE-93BD-972CD224204E




__
Centropristis


__
Mar 12, 2018


----------



## Philip (Jan 6, 2018)

Great job on that bottom paint. I used the same materials on mine and I don’t feel so bad seeing how many roadblocks and breaks you have taken, I keep doing the same. As with Yabota I put stringers and ribs with deck (1 layer of 1708 on top) and I have no flex. I run a 20hp tohatsu tiller and it doesn’t seem to be to heavy ( it would plane without any deck in boat at 30mph or so, and since then with most of the decking inside the boat now it still pushes me at 25mph.) one thing I will say that I’m not happy with on this boat is how wet I get when there’s bad cross chop or when the winds bad. I need to work on mine and update my post. Are you going to deck it over and add grab bar or console?


----------



## Philip (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh and with the top coat 1 part poly, let it cure !!!! I was impatient and I have to do another coat due to multiple scratches ( from loading and unloading) it seems to be strong paint but anything that is somewhat sharp will scuff it.


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Philip said:


> Oh and with the top coat 1 part poly, let it cure !!!! I was impatient and I have to do another coat due to multiple scratches ( from loading and unloading) it seems to be strong paint but anything that is somewhat sharp will scuff it.


Thanks Philip. I have started back up again on it. I have let it cure, the last few warm days have definitely helped that. It has been flipped and painted with rustoleum marine. I went 50/50 grey and white, thinned to 5% with mineral spirits and added valspar hardener. It is already pretty well cured after two coats a just a couple days. I have started to mock up all of the toys and plan out the wiring. Going to keep the bench seat and run a tiller 15 Yamaha for a while. Might use some foam decking in a few spots (aquatraction and SBT). Should be able to get some more done this weekend.


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

474B915B-78EC-405F-BCAF-478A96E6939F




__
Centropristis


__
May 4, 2018












  








E35F7C04-000A-42DC-9A48-FEB993B36C59




__
Centropristis


__
May 4, 2018












  








F69200D6-5F6F-41AD-92F0-94C0908596BF




__
Centropristis


__
May 4, 2018












  








271CC777-F26B-4B90-9429-E7F6F06AC245




__
Centropristis


__
May 4, 2018












  








8790D193-4868-4F8D-8242-3ED2BD496166




__
Centropristis


__
May 4, 2018












  








72C6E4B7-C2B3-4A01-B81D-69E8124519BE




__
Centropristis


__
May 4, 2018












  








8790D193-4868-4F8D-8242-3ED2BD496166




__
Centropristis


__
May 4, 2018












  








72C6E4B7-C2B3-4A01-B81D-69E8124519BE




__
Centropristis


__
May 4, 2018












  








A62B0CFF-02BE-4150-82E8-68398C660AC3




__
Centropristis


__
May 4, 2018












  








C1AC9ACE-F119-46A4-8EA7-1BBDF26DC05E




__
Centropristis


__
May 4, 2018


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Pretty much finished with the skiff. The wife and kids gave the approval when I wheeled it out of the garage and gave it to the wife for mother’s day. Right now, I just have an old Yamaha 9.9hp (upgraded to 15). I might sell that and put it towards something nicer. For now I’m going to let the wife have fun with it. I’ll try to post some video of the first sea trials with some performance info if anyone is interested. Going to contact Aquatraction up here in Massachusetts for a custom mat on the front deck. Will post more when I have it. Thanks for all of the guidance from the site...great advice, great site.


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

025CE71D-0245-4B26-8771-7A3E4F001CC3




__
Centropristis


__
May 17, 2018












  








01410613-AAF8-406E-AE46-8332FAB0A723




__
Centropristis


__
May 17, 2018












  








7903548A-2B00-4DAE-8600-0753E32C7BBE




__
Centropristis


__
May 17, 2018












  








C02E175B-4E3F-425D-9AFB-61CD0A6ED106




__
Centropristis


__
May 17, 2018












  








543729FC-BEB1-46E1-B8CF-3B875E402707




__
Centropristis


__
May 17, 2018












  








B006CF8E-DFB9-4524-B17A-D8FA29AD92C2




__
Centropristis


__
May 17, 2018












  








7A609AC7-3A81-4143-8848-B4B504D3F158




__
Centropristis


__
May 17, 2018












  








D6738691-DA8C-4971-BE74-E908A520536C




__
Centropristis


__
May 17, 2018












  








5AB51CD8-4A12-4D34-BD34-CFC3B10C504A




__
Centropristis


__
May 17, 2018












  








10FB1691-5805-4170-94E4-9400A043480E




__
Centropristis


__
May 17, 2018


__
1


----------



## Philip (Jan 6, 2018)

What did you use to paint the interior? Same one part poly paint? I used epoxy barrier coat on mine idk if I want the gloss look though. As you can see in this photo.


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

The flooring on it right now is just some grey SBT. At $60 a sheet, if I decide to do a deck and some major interior modifications, I won’t feel so bad about ripping it up. This has been a budget build just to get something my wife can enjoy for now. I think I am into this whole boat and engine for less than $1500. If she enjoys it the way I think she will, I can sell the skiff, upgrade, or tear into it and do the deck and console with remote steering. Time will tell!


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Philip said:


> View attachment 28907
> What did you use to paint the interior? Same one part poly paint? I used epoxy barrier coat on mine idk if I want the gloss look though. As you can see in this photo.


I just used some Rustoleum Marine (mixed white and grey 50/50), thinned with mineral spirits, and used valspar hardener. Didn’t want to go crazy with anything more expensive in case I change it later. Nice job on your skiff! That grab bar and console are pretty sweet! I like the Bluetooth speaker idea...might have to steal it!


----------



## Philip (Jan 6, 2018)

Centropristis said:


> I just used some Rustoleum Marine (mixed white and grey 50/50), thinned with mineral spirits, and used valspar hardener. Didn’t want to go crazy with anything more expensive in case I change it later. Nice job on your skiff! That grab bar and console are pretty sweet! I like the Bluetooth speaker idea...might have to steal it!


It was my lazy way out, didn’t wanna cut more holes in boat for speakers. And it last 20 hours, longer than I’ll ever be out. Loud as f too.

Where’d you get the adhesive flooring? And what is it exactly


----------



## Centropristis (Jun 10, 2016)

Philip said:


> It was my lazy way out, didn’t wanna cut more holes in boat for speakers. And it last 20 hours, longer than I’ll ever be out. Loud as f too.
> 
> Where’d you get the adhesive flooring? And what is it exactly


https://www.shopsbt.com/jet-skis/blacktip-sheet-goods.html

Stuff was easy to cut. $61 for a 79x39 sheet. Feels good on bare feet too.


----------

